# JSP - Eingabeüberprüfung



## Fabienne (4. Jan 2006)

Vorab: Ich bin in JSP totaler Anfänger, brauch es dennoch für ein FH-Projekt.

Es geht um folgendes:
Habe eine Registrierungsseite erstellt und möchte, dass im Zuge der Eingabe der Mail-Adresse diese auch auf das @-Zeichen überprüft wird - ist das Zeichen nicht vorhanden, soll darunter sowas wie "Ungültige Mail-Adresse" stehen. Und irgendwie krieg ich das nicht auf die Reihe.


Hier der Javacode:

// Überprüfung, ob Mail-Adresse gültig ist

public boolean validateMail(String Mail) {
if(Mail.indexOf('@') == -1)
return false;
else
return true;
}


Und hier der Code der JSP-Seite (wobei form ein Objekt der Javaklasse ist, aus der der obige Auszug stammt):

<tr>
<td align="right">


e-Mail-Adresse</p>
</td>
<td align="left">
<input type="text"
name="mail"
size="20"
value="<%= mail %>">

<% if ((mail != null) && (mail != "" ) ){
if(form.validateMail(mail) == false)
{ %> 

Ungültige Mailadresse!</p>
<% }
else
{ %>


Ihr Passwort wird an die angegebene Mail-Adresse geschickt!</p>
<% }
}%>
</td>
</tr>


Ich hoffe, man kann das so lesen. Was mach ich falsch? Bzw. gibts ne einfachere Möglichkeit?


Ich mein, ich fürchte ja, dass ich die Seite nochmals neu aufrufen muss, damit der HTML-Text zusätzlich erscheint, oder?


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jan 2006)

Ja natürlich musst du die Seite erst nochmal aufrufen? Was genau ist denn das Problem?

Kosmetik:

```
public boolean validateMail(String Mail) {
if(Mail.indexOf('@') == -1)
return false;
else
return true;
}
```
ersetzen durch

```
public boolean validateMail(String mail) {
    return (mail.indexOf('@') > 0);
}
```


----------



## Guest (4. Jan 2006)

Und was muss ich einfügen, damit die Seite nochmals geladen wird?


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jan 2006)

ist das kein formular 

<form> und submitbutton?


----------



## Guest (4. Jan 2006)

Doch, ist ne Form ... Submitbutton ist vorhanden. D.h. wenn der gedrückt wird, sollte auch der Java-Code ausgeführt werden?


----------



## Gast (4. Jan 2006)

Danke, ich weiß schon, wo mein Denkfehler lag - hab vergessen, die Action umzuschreiben. Probiers gleich mal aus.


----------

